# Our Next NORTHERN IRELAND Run *PICS ADDED*



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OK guys, seeing as the last last one was a wash out lets make this one a good un
How about doing the Mournes run this time, something different?
The date would be Sunday 30th September

Answers on a postcard please....
I expect all the usual suspects Me, Steve, Ian & Rita, MK1 Pete, Ken.
Hopefully MK2 Pete and Ali could join us this time and a real bonus would be some new faces 

The list so far:

Sam
Ken
MK1 Pete
Steve
Gary
Mark (maybe for the first stage) :wink:
Ian & Rita
Aaron


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

iam in for this one


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

that'll ding dang do


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> OK guys, seeing as the last last one was a wash out lets make this one a good un
> How about doing the Mournes run this time, something different?
> The date would be Sunday 30th September
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan Sam,... no going back on this one!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'm in!

Hopefully the TT's I have personally handed a NI TTOC card out to over the past few weeks are ALSO in...... or make yourself known.

1. A silver TTC (today) lady driver (already a forum member)
2. and a black TTC (last week)both cars on Great Victoria Street,
3. also a black TTR Mallusk a few weeks back, will join the fray....

The Mournes sounds great! [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

this is a slight digression from the thread i know but...

it was like a mini meet on the lower ravenhill tonight
a three car convoy
i was behind a red 180 (UIL) and a silver 180 (BJZ)
beeped the red tt and managed to have a brief hello before throwing a card in the open passenger window...thanks to the lady for takin the card!

BJZ sped on and I didn't get a chance to catch up

thats me out of cards...steve, got any more?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one Pete, I have placed a few on car windows but as yet no response on the forum, I could do with some more too Steve :-*


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> this is a slight digression from the thread i know but...
> 
> it was like a mini meet on the lower ravenhill tonight
> a three car convoy
> ...


Right Pete I'll drop some in the post, Sam PM/email me your address and I'll do the same, think the best way to get a responce is to talk to the person to reassure them your not a [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] or into [smiley=whip.gif] any untoward social behaviour!

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope to be free also!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one LEON, would be good to have a QS on our run!
Name added to the list


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Was in contact with Petesy there. I'm working on Saturday night and Sunday night but should be able to pop down to meet up and see you off.

Mark


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Count me and Rita in as well,


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

At this rate we will be on for a record turn out


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

great to have the red and black tt's appearing 

any roadsters...anyone, anyone?

What about Aiden? Decs at the Rugby all of September I think. So Aiden will you make the trip for this casual run out? Could be a record breaker (cue dedication, its what you need)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Lads,

Wont be able to make the trip. Will be in the Parc des Princes supporting Ireland in our final world cup group game against Argentina.

Enloy the day.

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> great to have the red and black tt's appearing
> 
> any roadsters...anyone, anyone?


May just be able to accommodate you there Pete,...
a mate of mine has just moved back from London, he's got a 225 TTR, looking like he might make this meet! Provided he doesn't have a blow out on Saturday night!

So it's Sunday 30th September 11.30am Halfords car park Newtownabbey, leave about 12.15ish...

What ever did happen weepiglet........?

8)


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't make this one. We are in Scotland this weekend.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Pete225 said:


> Can't make this one. We are in Scotland this weekend.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves.


No worries Pete, enjoy Scotland!

Where is Ali?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I would like to meet up with you guys if you don't mind.
I was actually trying to organize a meet before I became aware of this one.
It would be great to meet some other TT fans.
I know a fantastic restaurant in Dundalk BTW, a place called the Windsor, fantastic food and not to expensive. If it suits we could rendezvous after the spin for a bite to eat.
Perhaps Ui.Sean might come aswell.

Aaron.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

acmurray said:


> I would like to meet up with you guys if you don't mind.
> I was actually trying to organize a meet before I became aware of this one.
> It would be great to meet some other TT fans.
> I know a fantastic restaurant in Dundalk BTW, a place called the Windsor, fantastic food and not to expensive. If it suits we could rendezvous after the spin for a bite to eat.
> ...


acmurray your more than welcome,(and any others!) but I think we will be spending most of our time in the Mournes (loads of pics!), I can't imagine we will make it to Dundalk this time out! Although we haven't really sorted out a definite route yet.

We will meet in Belfast at 11.30am leave Belfast about 12ish. Back to Belfast 6ish.

It's only a day meet unlike our Donegal weekend meet back in August, that was teriffic! 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

But come along if the sun's out the Mournes will be spectacular!

So will you be coming up North?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Good to see we are still on for Sunday, just landed back in this glorious country from Morroco last night, straight onto the forum this morning, Dawn is having kittens about this :lol:

See everyone on Sunday, record turnout hopefully, Ian you better bring your big one, I mean wide one, oh you know what I mean :wink:

[smiley=rifle.gif] SAM


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Good to see we are still on for Sunday, just landed back in this glorious country from Morroco last night, straight onto the forum this morning, Dawn is having kittens about this :lol:
> 
> See everyone on Sunday, record turnout hopefully, Ian you better bring your big one, I mean wide one, oh you know what I mean :wink:
> 
> [smiley=rifle.gif] SAM


Sam, you jet setter, looks like the weather could be in our favor did you bring it back from Morocco 8)

..see you on Sunday...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

aaron
if you can't make the start in belfast on sunday, PM me a mobile number and I'll give you a shout when we are in the mountains, we could try and arrange a rendezvous

hope you can make it


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I think It would make more sense for me to meet up in the mournes. Lets hope the weather holds out till Sunday. Should be a good one.
Aaron.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

anyone excited?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> anyone excited?


                                                                                                                                        Just a little!..............

8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Realised I didnt take many so will just post the one, feel free to add to this guys


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Great day out ,good see the numbers going up and some new faces.   

Just love the QS Leon









Halfords Car Park









Slieve Donard Hotel









Aaron wins the cleanest engine competition Matt came a poor 7th









Its OK Steve I won't tell Ken and Sam your a hardresser :lol: :lol: :lol: 









Spelga Dam in the mist









More Spelga


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

A few more pics

Moody Blues!!


















OK Ken put it in launch control and sink the boot on the green, ready...









TTs with special plant pot modification, also available in matching blue and silver.









Aaron without the Cat suit and machine gun explaining where hes going to fit the additional 200bhp mod. Steve's still looking for his wallet


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

excellent ian
thanks for putting the photos up
i was knackered after today...musta been holding the steering wheel very tightly...again...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Great pics Ian, Big is best!

here's a few of mine...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

and another 'excellent' to steve
thanks for those pics


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice to meet all you guys!!, and that looked a great day out!

I hope to make the next one! :wink:


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Good to meet you guys. Looks like the trip was good craic.

Some excellent photos Ian. Particularly your's and Sam's at Spelga dam. Nice bit of photoshop too 8)

Will hopefully make the next one

Mark


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like a really good meet

Thats what im trying to arrange but its hard to get people intrested in ESSEX   

Well done tho


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Love your pics Steve, arm the window, they always come out really well too 8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Love your pics Steve, arm the window, they always come out really well too 8)


Cheers mate! So when are we doing it all again? :wink: :wink:

I reckon we should set a date, I think this one was the best yet the roads were fantastic, cheers Ian! Great call, you could have easily lost us in the Mournes, Matt's sat nav just wasn't the best!

Well done Aaron for making it up north!

Great pics this time again Ian!(big is best :wink: :wink: )

Thanks for the CD

So who's setting the date for a bit more leaf rustling :twisted: and where do we go this time?

8)


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

great pixs guys 8) realy enjoyed this one !!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

I know how you guys and girls like pics, so here's a few more!










It's Ian & Rita!










They are all behind me!










This is what you call the engin, with loads of extra bits! - Oh, I forgot to say no smoking near me engin!









A local Co.Down herd of sheep, if one goes they all follow!









Sheep turning right, heading for the hills


----------



## mattyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Lads, I cleaned my car yesterday and it came out great. Look! Some fairy liquid and a sponge!








[/list]


----------



## mattyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Only messing, Great day and good to meet you all!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sniper-sam said:


>


What type of parking do you call this you lot? :wink: . None of you have parked perfectly! :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Great pics Steve. You've got the one handed backward photos off to a fine art.

Found this one of Aaron at Spelga Dam :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Dotti said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well Dotti,.... we are Norn Irish :wink: :wink:
I seem to be the biggest offender!

8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Great pics Steve. You've got the one handed backward photos off to a fine art.
> 
> 
> > Ian, seem's like it's the best way to take pics...for me any way....your getting to be a bit of dab hand with Photoshop
> ...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Some good pictures there. 8) Seems like a great day. Will have to make the next one.

Aaron, where are you based. Might do a mini meet up down south some where.

04dtt


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

To hell with the backdraught big turbo kit guys I just met this girl in Dublin last night, at least a 44 double DD :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Some good pictures there. 8) Seems like a great day. Will have to make the next one.
> 
> ...


No dates planned yet Declan (OB1KNOBEE) but I'm sure we'll manage an event in Oct, Nov and even meet up for a pre Xmas bash. You need to be there to represent the MK 2 community. Maybe we could all meet up somewhere half way. There must be some good roads around Eniskillen, Sligo, Wicklow Hills..........????????


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> ...


Sounds like a plan...............Wicklow hills are excellent!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> miniman said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


How about the first Sunday in November (4th). I have details of a run that starts in Dublin, through the wicklow gap, Glendalough, sally Gap and back into Dublin. Should take about 3.5 hours to include stops etc.

Dec


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

quote]

How about the first Sunday in November (4th). I have details of a run that starts in Dublin, through the wicklow gap, Glendalough, sally Gap and back into Dublin. Should take about 3.5 hours to include stops etc.

Dec[/quote]

Dec

Sounds like it could be a goer, I'm interested. Its less than 2 hrs down to Dublin these days from Belfast so an early start or maybe an overnight on the saturday!!! somewhere on the south side of Dublin??

Any other interest???????? :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> quote]
> 
> How about the first Sunday in November (4th). I have details of a run that starts in Dublin, through the wicklow gap, Glendalough, sally Gap and back into Dublin. Should take about 3.5 hours to include stops etc.
> 
> Dec


Great, a stay over Saturday night may be required, any ideas Dec? or I suppose an early start on Sunday, either way I would be interested.

8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I could be interested too......


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> miniman said:
> 
> 
> > quote]
> ...


Let me do some research on hotels etc. I can come up with a couple of options.

Any other interst?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

mattyman said:


> Lads, I cleaned my car yesterday and it came out great. Look! Some fairy liquid and a sponge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'ss amazing what a little effort can do?

8)


----------

